# Qrops



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi All , looking for anyone who has transferred there pension out of the UK via ( QROPS ) 
Who did you use , or who can you recommend.
Please only post if you have personally done this process.
Thanks


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

Martinsyam said:


> Hi All , looking for anyone who has transferred there pension out of the UK via ( QROPS )
> Who did you use , or who can you recommend.
> Please only post if you have personally done this process.
> Thanks


Hi Martin,

Let me know if you did it as I am in the same position as you to transfer my pension from UK.
But I think it is better to wait until 18th of April for revised QROPS list?

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...pension-schemes-notifications#about-this-list


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

If you guys send me a PM, I can put you in touch with the Rep I used to transfer mine about 2.5 years ago.


----------

